# updated pics of laser set....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 13, 2017)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 13, 2017)

Those look fantastic Pappy! Was the price reasonable?


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 13, 2017)

Love the wood, love the blade, love the badge! Superior! Chuck


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful Pappy. Very nicely done in all respects.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 13, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Those look fantastic Pappy! Was the price reasonable?


total was 70.00 which included the return shipping...they really did a great job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 13, 2017)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> total was 70.00 which included the return shipping...they really did a great job.


That's very reasonable I think, especially with shipping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strider (Oct 14, 2017)

Great job they did, indeed!


----------



## CWS (Oct 17, 2017)

Very very nice!


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 17, 2017)

Nice....real nice.


----------

